# SJC Winter 2010 (Long Island Competition)



## rowehessler (Oct 17, 2010)

i wanna have it sometime in mid-late january, what do you think? SJC is Saint Joseph's College, same venue as the last Long Island competition. Also if you have any suggestions on how to make the competition better than it was last time, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ChrisBird (Oct 17, 2010)

Depending on the date of this I may be able to come. That would be pretty sweet =]

Sorry I can't help with places and times etc, I'm kinda useless considering I'm across the country.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 17, 2010)

i might come, Unless it's too early, could you start a poll on when its gonna be in January?
cheers, Henry


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be there.

Saying that, anyone need a ride in my line of traffic willing to carpool?
~Harrisburg -> NY.

Willing to go out of my way a bit, but not too much. (inb4 'get me i'm in moscow!")


----------



## joey (Oct 17, 2010)

I want to go 
statue: pick me up.


ps make sure Katie wins the Joey Gouly award again


----------



## pcuber (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish I could go but my parents don't like driving to long island, but maybe I could bug them a little more. Also if megaminx is going to be an event that would make me want to go even more.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

I might be able to go, but Long Island's a pretty long drive. We'll see.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 17, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Saying that, anyone need a ride in my line of traffic willing to carpool?
> ~Harrisburg -> NY.
> ...


 
come on. you know the answer to that!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 17, 2010)

I'd definately be there.
The last Long Island competition was very good.
What events/rounds are you considering?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll most likely be there. A poll would be nice .


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 17, 2010)

Blind please? And more than one round would be nice.


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 17, 2010)

We (the DC team) are also planning on having our winter competition around that time, so perhaps we can make a compromise on the date?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 17, 2010)

Actually. I'd prefer it it wasn't on the 22nd. Anything else is completely fine with me. 
Rowe: If you need help with anything, let me know what I can do.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 17, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> come on. you know the answer to that!


 
You get to Harrisburg, and you're in.


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 18, 2010)

I may be able to make it. 3 rounds of OH? =D


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I will be there if it isn't on the Martin Luther Kind Jr. Holiday, and maybe add megaminx or master magic?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> I'll be there.
> 
> Saying that, anyone need a ride in my line of traffic willing to carpool?
> ~Harrisburg -> NY.
> ...


 i dunno if i'm on your way (but i probably am). i'd be willing to if it isnt too much outa my way

ill be coming.


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 18, 2010)

im going to disneyworld the first week of january, so its either the 15th, the 22, or the 29th. I would make a poll but I don't know how to.


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> You get to Harrisburg, and you're in.


 
Got anymore space? I could use a ride and can meet you in Harrisburg


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dan called first dibs, and he's big, so he gets shotgun.

Right now I know ~Princeton is like 15 minutes out of my way, so picking up people there could work,
but my car only fits 4 people comfortably, and I don't want anyone in the middle back all scrunched up.

So idk who's in. I know a few of you live in that area, so we'll see.

Ryan:
How are you on my way?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 18, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Dan called first dibs, and he's big, so he gets shotgun.
> 
> Right now I know ~Princeton is like 15 minutes out of my way, so picking up people there could work,
> but my car only fits 4 people comfortably, and I don't want anyone in the middle back all scrunched up.
> ...


 i blame sleep deprivation. i thought you were asking if you could get a ride from someone up there :fp


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 20, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Dan called first dibs, and he's big, so he gets shotgun.
> 
> Right now I know ~Princeton is like 15 minutes out of my way, so picking up people there could work,
> but my car only fits 4 people comfortably, and I don't want anyone in the middle back all scrunched up.
> ...


 
sounds good. I guess ill see whats happening when this competition becomes more official


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry for the bump...

But the comp has become official.

http://www.cubingusa.com/sjcwinter/


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 4, 2010)

lol? OH 3 rounds, 2x2 3 rounds!!!!!???


----------



## Anthony (Nov 4, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> lol? OH 3 rounds, 2x2 3 rounds!!!!!???


 
Okay, I really wasn't planning on going anywhere out of state to compete for quite a while after Cubetcha this weekend, but now I've got to consider this.


----------



## timspurfan (Nov 4, 2010)

I've got wrestling on that day but maybe I can go. I should get a sub-13 average definitely. 3 rounds of 2x2 is intriguing and I'll definitely have eg-1 down by then.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> lol? OH 3 rounds, 2x2 3 rounds!!!!!???


 
This is Rowe we're talking about.
Of course there's 3 rounds of each of those!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 5, 2010)

I cant wait to go!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 5, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Okay, I really wasn't planning on going anywhere out of state to compete for quite a while after Cubetcha this weekend, but now I've got to consider this.


 
I wanna see anthony!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 5, 2010)

I wish I could make it.  The Long Island comp was fun.


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 19, 2010)

Just checked the website on CubingUSA

Registration is now closed?


----------



## supercuber86 (Nov 22, 2010)

i wanna go but it says regristration closed


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 22, 2010)

woah. wait. why is the registration alreay closed?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kian (Nov 22, 2010)

I would imagine registration being closed is an oversight, gentlemen. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 22, 2010)

im not sure what you mean by that


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 22, 2010)

ill have it fixed within the next week sorry guys


----------



## Bryan (Nov 22, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> Just checked the website on CubingUSA
> 
> Registration is now closed?


 


supercuber86 said:


> i wanna go but it says regristration closed


 


maggotcuber said:


> woah. wait. why is the registration alreay closed?!?!?!?!?!


 
Yup, the config for this website didn't have the "close date" updated when it was deployed.

But since I don't read this thread often and it seems that no one contacted Rowe directly, it took a few days to notice. You can register now.


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 26, 2010)

Just preregistered, can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys. I'm ordering 12 xcubes and shall be briniging them along to the comp provided I get them in time (I'll ask for them rushed)

I have to give a number of white/black cubes to him.
Me and my brother will be taking 2 blacks, so there are 10 cubes left. Specify you want one and say what color you want in here. First come first serve. Price will be the 35 dollars that the cube costs, though if I have to pay for any faster shipping then I'll divide the difference amoungst you all.

I'll probably be giving the limited edition blue cube to the winner of the comp, or someone who I feel like should have it. Haven't decided. But yeah. Go! Claim yours.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 20, 2010)

Black, if you get them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> Black, if you get them.


 
Ok.

So far.
Black: Me, Eric, Mike
White: Waffo


----------



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

Reserve me a white. If my plans change for the comp, I will let you know


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

oval30 said:


> Reserve me a white. If my plans change for the comp, I will let you know


 
How likely are they to change? I'd rather not reserve one for you if there's a chance you won't be there.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 20, 2010)

We both payin for the cost ryan? So you handle 6 + blue and I handle the other 6?

edit:

Black: Me, Eric, Mike Collin
White: Waffo, Oval


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Guys. I'm ordering 12 xcubes and shall be briniging them along to the comp provided I get them in time (I'll ask for them rushed)
> 
> I have to give a number of white/black cubes to him.
> Me and my brother will be taking 2 blacks, so there are 10 cubes left. Specify you want one and say what color you want in here. First come first serve. Price will be the 35 dollars that the cube costs, though if I have to pay for any faster shipping then I'll divide the difference amoungst you all.
> ...


 
Can you reserve a black for me? I am _almost_ positive I will be able to get one. Thx


----------



## oval30 (Dec 20, 2010)

the likelihood of my plans changing would be about 5%


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 20, 2010)

EricReese said:


> We both payin for the cost ryan? So you handle 6 + blue and I handle the other 6?


 Discuss this IRL


collinbxyz said:


> Can you reserve a black for me? I am _almost_ positive I will be able to get one. Thx


 


oval30 said:


> the likelihood of my plans changing would be about 5%


 I'll be sad if you're guys plans change.

Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin
White: Waffo, Oval

6 left to claim


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Discuss this IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
K thx. 
I didn't sign up yet since I don't know if my friend is coming with me, plus I am not sure what I am going to do. Like pyraminx, BD, OH, etc. I am getting many more cubes for Christmas, so I am not sure if I can learn it all by than. You probably don't even care, but that's fine. =P


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in for black, there's a 75 percent chance I can go (if I can't, a most likely a friend can get it for me)


----------



## oval30 (Dec 21, 2010)

just saying, the title of this thread should be renamed to SJC Winter *2011*


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Count me in for black, there's a 75 percent chance I can go (if I can't, a most likely a friend can get it for me)


 
Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim
White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz
5 left

Right before/as soon as I'm about to pay for hte cubes I'll be accepting paypal (or wait until the comp to pay). I'd prefer paypal so I replenish my bank account


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 21, 2010)

Will you be able to ship before the comp? Its andy btw


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Will you be able to ship before the comp?


 
Depends on when I get the cubes. It's possible but I won't promise anything.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 21, 2010)

OK, because I would like to resticker and tension and what not for the competition.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 21, 2010)

Count me in for a black one.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm 60% sure I'll be able to go. If that's enough for you, I'll reserve a black xcube. It might motivate me to finally stop being atrociously bad at 4x4.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'm 60% sure I'll be able to go. If that's enough for you, I'll reserve a black xcube. It might motivate me to finally stop being atrociously bad at 4x4.


 
I'll put one on reserve for you, no problem.

Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim, Puzzle, Anthonee.
White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz

2 left. Gogo. I'm submitting my answer of # of white/blacks by 11 eastern, 40 minutes. So if the 2 aren't claimed I'll just get 1 white 1 black.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey, a friend who can also get mine wants me to reserve him one, so two black ones for me ( but not really)


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2010)

woah, x-cubes for sale? Make the exchange of the cubes very quiet, otherwise St. Joe's is gonna ***** about me letting people sell stuff. I'll take a black x-cube and plus I'm pretty sure its a 100% chance of me going.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 21, 2010)

Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim, tim, Puzzle, Anthonee. Rowe
White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz

Ok thats it. We'll put in the order soon. Thank you guys.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 21, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim, tim, Puzzle, Anthonee. Rowe
> White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz
> 
> Ok thats it. We'll put in the order soon. Thank you guys.


thank you! how much will it be?


----------



## EricReese (Dec 21, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> thank you! how much will it be?


 
We will divide up the cost of the entire package / 12. I'm sure once we order I will update this thread on how much it is. I think Ryan said around 30 dollars or something.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 21, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim, tim, Puzzle, Anthonee. Rowe
> White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz
> 
> Ok thats it. We'll put in the order soon. Thank you guys.


 
I already ordered. I ordered 8 black and 4 white. Rowe has taken the last black cube so *there is 1 white cube left for sale.*

The cube is 35 dollars though as I said before, if rush shipping makes it extra then it'll be divided amoungst you all. I'll make 0 profit from this.

I'll make the exchange very quiet.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks a ton! Should be amazing


----------



## oval30 (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks ryan and eric for doing this.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 21, 2010)

I might give up my black one if someone desperately wants black that bad. I suck at 4x4, having a white 4x4 wont make me suck too much. 

Your welcome to all.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone else want to claim the last Xcube? I'm accepting paypal as of tomorrow (technically today).
Is anyone planning on paying via this? Or will you all just pay at comp. Doesn't matter. It'd make life better for me though since I'll be basically draining my account.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 22, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> Hey, a friend who can also get mine wants me to reserve him one, so two black ones for me ( but not really)


 
Just saw this, did you still want the 2?
If so, then Eric will have to have the white one.
Is the blue comp legal?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for the tripe post.
I went to the bank today, wired 420 dollars to the guys account. Though wiring internationally is 60 dollars charge., so that essentially makes my cube cost 95 dollars (35+the 60 dollar fee) after I take all your 35 dollars. I feel bad about this but I am raising the price to 40 dollars, just to help me out. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Oh, forgot to mention. 4 DAY SHIPPING. If it's released on the 25th like xb27 says, I'll have the cubes before New Years.

Also, PM me if you wish to pay via paypal. I'd really appreciate it. I wiped out my bank account doing this.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 22, 2010)

I can pay via snail mail?


----------



## oval30 (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry dude cant do paypal. only cash at comp is possible for me. sorry once again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I can pay via snail mail?


 No. Waffomail.

Edit-It's fine Oval, I have one person who is paying via paypal so far, one more and I think I can make it through until my works next paycheck.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2010)

EricReese said:


> Black: Me, Eric, Mike, Collin, tim, tim, Puzzle, Anthonee. Rowe
> White: Waffo, Oval, da25centz
> 
> Ok thats it. We'll put in the order soon. Thank you guys.


 
Hey, can I get the blue one if possible? It's fine if you want it, but if I can, just let me know.


----------



## Kian (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh I forgot we're doing Megaminx again. What a joy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 23, 2010)

collinbxyz said:


> Hey, can I get the blue one if possible? It's fine if you want it, but if I can, just let me know.


 
Sorry but I think I will be keeping that unless I get a money offer-though even then I might be keeping it to use. I haven't decided what to do with it yet.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Sorry but I think I will be keeping that unless I get a money offer-though even then I might be keeping it to use. I haven't decided what to do with it yet.


 
That's fine. I don't care too much.


----------



## timspurfan (Dec 23, 2010)

When do you think that you will be getting them? Are they going to be DIYs?


----------



## ianography (Dec 24, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Anyone else want to claim the last Xcube? I'm accepting paypal as of tomorrow (technically today).
> Is anyone planning on paying via this? Or will you all just pay at comp. Doesn't matter. It'd make life better for me though since I'll be basically draining my account.


 
Is there an extra X-Cube for sale? I don't care what color it is, and I'll split the pay with my friend.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2010)

timspurfan said:


> When do you think that you will be getting them? Are they going to be DIYs?


 Read post 69. And yes. I don't like assembling cubes. 


ianography said:


> Is there an extra X-Cube for sale? I don't care what color it is, and I'll split the pay with my friend.


 
Nope sorry mate.


----------



## ianography (Dec 24, 2010)

I am selling a black C4Y gigaminx at the SJC competition at Long Island (no shipping, sorry) at about 45-50 dollars. I am currently sanding and lubing it, so the price might be raised. It has Cubesmith stickers on it and are high quality. If you are interested in buying it, contact me via my Youtube channel.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll be staying with Rowe and will auction off some of his household items (toothbrush, napkins, etc) to his most dedicated fans at the competition. Bidding on all items starts at the low price of $25. I mean, come on, the guy's 3x3 average is over a second ahead of our entire hemisphere (inb4 someone nickpicks and says that it's only .99 ahead of Breandan >_>).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I'll be staying with Rowe and will auction off some of his household items (toothbrush, napkins, etc) to his most dedicated fans at the competition. Bidding on all items starts at the low price of $25. I mean, come on, the guy's 3x3 average is over a second ahead of our entire hemisphere.


 
I call the socks. And if he has one, a hairdryer. But mainly I just want the socks.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 24, 2010)

I want empty cans of mountain dew.


----------



## collinbxyz (Dec 24, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I want empty cans of mountain dew.


 
This


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm not going probably, but I call the mini jigaloo can.


----------



## Kian (Dec 24, 2010)

I want his passport back. I miss it.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 24, 2010)

lol that made me laugh Anthony


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 24, 2010)

Used tissues pl0x.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 25, 2010)

Could I get his ear tips that he has used?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Dec 29, 2010)

If I go, I'll be selling a white v-cube 6x6. All of the sanding modifications from MeMyself&Pi's original video have been done to it. It has been lightly used and is in excellent condition. I'll start the auction at $30.


----------



## rowehessler (Dec 29, 2010)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> If I go, I'll be selling a white v-cube 6x6. All of the sanding modifications from MeMyself&Pi's original video have been done to it. It has been lightly used and is in excellent condition. I'll start the auction at $30.


just dont bring that dijk with you please


----------



## ianography (Jan 10, 2011)

anybody want to buy a black c4y gigaminx? it's in good condition, slightly used, has been said by a few cubers at nationals that it was better than theirs, and im doing a little modding. if you're interested in buying, please message me on youtube. ill be selling it for $45, just like on cubedepot.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 13, 2011)

Decided to sell the blue xcube. It's taking up space, I don't even use it.

It will be disassembled, stickered. Price = $40. Negotiable price, somewhat. Just throwing that out there, I know a few people wanted this cube.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 13, 2011)

What are the cutoffs/time limit for 4x4x4, 5x5x5, and BLD?


----------



## MEn (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone willing to give me a ride to the competition?

I live in the Lower East Side of Manhattan in New York City.

Danke.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 14, 2011)

Me and some people are planning to take a train. You up for that?


----------



## EricReese (Jan 14, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder to all to bring your money for the xcubes that were pre-ordered. I have yet to receive payment from my people so I assume that they will be paying at the competition? (I believe Rowe and Mike Kotch's cubes are in my posession)


----------



## ianography (Jan 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Decided to sell the blue xcube. It's taking up space, I don't even use it.
> 
> It will be disassembled, stickered. Price = $40. Negotiable price, somewhat. Just throwing that out there, I know a few people wanted this cube.


 
would you be willing to trade it for a gigaminx? It was okay turning when I got it and then I lubed it up with lubix a few days ago and it's a ton better.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> would you be willing to trade it for a gigaminx? It was okay turning when I got it and then I lubed it up with lubix a few days ago and it's a ton better.


 Possibly, though I'm not promising anything.


----------



## ianography (Jan 14, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Possibly, though I'm not promising anything.


 
yeah, i think that it would go for both of us that we would have to feel the cubes first.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 14, 2011)

ianography said:


> yeah, i think that it would go for both of us that we would have to feel the cubes first.


 
My blue will be disassembled but my personal xcube can be felt. I'm not sure if I even want a gigiminx, it'd probably collect dust


----------



## ianography (Jan 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> My blue will be disassembled but my personal xcube can be felt. I'm not sure if I even want a gigiminx, it'd probably collect dust


 
well maybe we'll just wait until tomorrow i can wait until prices go down or i just get my own


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 16, 2011)

Well organized comp, Rowe. Too bad I couldn't get there earlier, just kinda woke up late and decided to go to your comp. Had fun.


----------



## MEn (Jan 16, 2011)

I was a bit disappointed with my results in Magic because I came in late and I had to rush to do the event, hands freezing.

Otherwise, it was a great competition and I was pretty hyped up at how I got into the second round. Also, cramping up in Rowe's and Kian's car afterwards was pretty funny.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 16, 2011)

Kyle wants a beer.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 16, 2011)

Great comp, the best one I've ever been to.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 16, 2011)

When will the results be posted?

And it was a great comp, I destroyed a lot of my PB's


----------



## ianography (Jan 16, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> When will the results be posted?
> 
> And it was a great comp, I destroyed a lot of my PB's


 
Same. Also, I had bought a 4x4 Hexagonal Dipyramid from you, and I wanted to play with it this morning, but two sets of inner layers wouldn't turn from each other! What should I do?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 16, 2011)

ianography said:


> Same. Also, I had bought a 4x4 Hexagonal Dipyramid from you, and I wanted to play with it this morning, but two sets of inner layers wouldn't turn from each other! What should I do?


 
Can you send an email to [email protected] with a video with this issue?


----------



## ianography (Jan 16, 2011)

bigbee99 said:


> Can you send an email to [email protected] with a video with this issue?


 
I sent you a video a little while ago.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 16, 2011)

Great comp, sad with my results (especially BLD and 4x4x4) but the entire trip was a blast! I must say, I hate the city, it's quite..disgusting.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 16, 2011)

Collin, I was unable to find you at SJC, did you still want the xcube? If not, I have a one black for sale


----------

